# 2/2/08 February Bass Fishing



## whj812 (Feb 1, 2008)

Im going out tomorrow afternoon. The fever has hit me and I need to get out. The weather has been cold for the past month 20s-30s(i know, i know) and I havent been fishing as much as I normally do. 

Ive never fished this time of year so, I know it will be a little different. The last time I went out the water was in the low to mid 40's and the LM and Spot bite was slow. The smallmouth however seemed to be still pretty good, so tomorrow I am going to target some smallies on the rocky mainlake points, and drop offs. Last time they seemed to be where the rocks transitioned into a mud bank, and on the rocks where trees were in the water.

Well I hope to have some fish to log!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

good luck man!


----------



## SMDave (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck, you'll need it! Be sure to show us some pics of any lunkers you catch!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 2, 2008)

Good Luck! Be sure and be safe out there! Look forward to some pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck, I am going out this weekend as well and have a similar game plan.

Great minds right!


----------



## whj812 (Feb 3, 2008)

Skunked!!!

Water was muddy, and 39 degrees. Nothing else to report... Couldn't even find the fish...LOL

Im waiting until the water temps rise a little back to the mid to high 40s before I go back out....I think at least.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

I had the same results today - although the water was clear, there was ice covering most of it. I fished the open water and by 3 p.m. almost all the ice was gone.

It was a great day to be out, the water was a little too cold I feel

Get some next time I guess


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

WoW, didnt see that 1 comming.......... go get em next time!!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 4, 2008)

Spring ain't that far away. Especially the further south you are. Hang in there.


----------

